# xava o pijo



## Laia

En aquest thread, m'he fet "el lío padre" i em sembla que ja no entenc res.
Podrieu dir-me quina és la diferència entre parlar xava i parlar pijo?

*xava* 

[variant de _xaval_]

*1 *_adj_ i _m_ LING Dit del parlar propi d'alguns sectors de Barcelona amb una clara influència del castellà, caracteritzat per una eliminació de les consonants sonores i de les vocals obertes i neutres. 

*2 *_adj_ i _m_ i _f_ Dit de la persona que parla xava.


Quan he vist la definició del diccionari he flipat, perquè això de l'eliminació de les consonants sonores i de les vocals obertes em sembla més de pijo que no pas de xava.


----------



## Mei

De fet, la majoria de pijos de Barcelona, almenys els que jo m'he topat, parlen en castellà "fashion".

He conegut gent que parla xava i no és pija.


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> He conegut gent que parla xava i no és pija.


 
Ja, però trobo que la definició de xava que dóna el diccionari és el que jo havia anomenat tota la vida parlar pijo.

Jo no parlo com el diccionari defineix xava!!


----------



## Laia

Ostres, ara m'ha vingut la il·luminació divina  i crec que he estat fent el préssec durant tot aquest temps  

Em pensava que això de _xava _era com _camacu_ i que senzillament volia dir parlar amb castellanades i amb les vocals neutres pronunciades com a "as". Però en realitat significa parlar _pijo_.
Aaaaarggg


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Ostres, ara m'ha vingut la il·luminació divina  i crec que he estat fent el préssec durant tot aquest temps
> 
> Em pensava que això de _xava _era com _camacu_ i que senzillament volia dir parlar amb castellanades i amb les vocals neutres pronunciades com a "as". Però en realitat significa parlar _pijo_.
> Aaaaarggg


 
Ei, ei, ei, que parlis xava no vol dir que siguis pija! Almenys no per mi.


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> Ei, ei, ei, que parlis xava no vol dir que siguis pija! Almenys no per mi.


Però parlar xava significa no distingir entre les esses sordes i sonores, Mei!
Déu meu! Que aquest no és el cas! Que sé pronunciar fins i tot la "elle", jo!
Veus? He estat utilitzant aquesta paraula malament tot aquest temps!!


----------



## betulina

O sigui..... mmm.... m'estic fotent un lio 

Per a mi no hi ha gaire diferència, entre parlar xava o parlar pijo... potser depèn simplement de la persona  

Què era per vosaltres parlar pijo? El que diu el diccionari? Per mi sí... "xava" per mi és simplement que les neutres no són tan neutres... no sé, déu n'hi do el merder que m'estic fotent 


EDIT - estic veient que em contradic d'allò més bé...


----------



## Laia

betulina said:
			
		

> Què era per vosaltres parlar pijo? El que diu el diccionari? Per mi sí... "xava" per mi és simplement que les neutres no són tan neutres...


 
Exacte betulina, jo m'havia fet a la idea de que _xava_ era simplement que les neutres no són tan neutres. I la definició de xava del diccionari és el que jo entenc per parlar pijo.


Això és culpa dels _forerus_ que van introduir la paraula _xava_ i van dir que significava parlar amb castellanades   (no recordo com va anar la cosa, però el meu cervell va agafar aquesta idea)...

EDIT: Aquí està... Us he trobat el thread en el qual em van dir que era xava  jaja però ningú va mencionar el tema de les esses sonores!!!


----------



## Mei

jajajja, aviam, tranquilitat i bons aliments (i més ara que s'acosta l'hora de dinar)

Per mi el pijo de Barcelona, generalment parla en castellà i fa servir el "osea" i coses per l'estil.

He conegut gent que parla xava i no és pija i n'he conegut que si. Com dius tu Betulina, en el meu cas depèn de la persona.

Mei


----------



## Laia

Però Mei, estàs d'acord amb la definició del diccionari?


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Però Mei, estàs d'acord amb la definició del diccionari?


 
No, la definició que dóna és la que jo tinc dels pijos que com molts parlen en castellà al final i ho barrejen. 

No sabria dir-te qui parla xava... 

Mei


----------



## Laia

Gràcies noies.

Ara estic més tranquil·la. He tingut un moment de confusió absoluta, i vosaltres m'heu fet veure la llum una altra vegada.
Aniré a dinar. Tranquil·litat i bons aliments 

Finalment, la culpa és del diccionari.


----------



## betulina

Mmm... bueno, em sembla que de mica en mica en vaig traient l'aigua clara... A la zona de Barcelona parlem un català més "obert", diguem-ne, i les neutres no són tan neutres, però pronunciem tots els sons propis del català com ho poden fer els de... no sé, Vic, per posar un exemple. I el podem parlar tan bé o més!  

Per mi el pijo també parla en castellà (castellà pijo, s'entén ) i quan parla en català fa allò amb les esses tan... mmm... tan... molest  d'arrossegar-les heheh Però bueno, això ja potser són tòpics que anem agafant. 

Suposo que el diccionari no diu res del parlar pijo, i som els parlants que hi establim diferències.


----------



## betulina

Laia said:
			
		

> EDIT: Aquí està... Us he trobat el thread en el qual em van dir que era xava  jaja però ningú va mencionar el tema de les esses sonores!!!



Gràcies Laia! 
Veig que en aquest thread diuen que en el parlar xava hi ha construccions gramaticals castellanes... mmm... per mi és més una qüestió d'accents, simplement. 

Espero no causar més confusió, però, per exemple, per mi la Júlia Otero parla xava, i fa totes les esses i no fa moooltes castellanades. No sé...


----------



## Mei

betulina said:
			
		

> Gràcies Laia!
> Veig que en aquest thread diuen que en el parlar xava hi ha construccions gramaticals castellanes... mmm... per mi és més una qüestió d'accents, simplement.
> 
> Espero no causar més confusió, però, per exemple, per mi la Júlia Otero parla xava, i fa totes les esses i no fa moooltes castellanades. No sé...


 
Si, hi estic d'acord! Però no parla igual que la Sandra Camaca, us enrecordeu? El personatge de la Lloll.

Mei


----------



## Laia

Per cert noies, _pijo_ en català és_ fatxenda_, ho sabíeu? Pijo és una castellanada...


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Per cert noies, _pijo_ en català és_ fatxenda_, ho sabíeu? Pijo és una castellanada...


 
Home, sabia que no era correcte pero no sabia que la traducció era fatxenda...  mira que ve!

Mei


----------



## Laia

Ja, el que passa és que no hi ha una paraula específica específica, com pijo en castellà. Ho he buscat per curiositat, i la paraula que més s'hi aproxima és fatxenda.


----------



## betulina

Laia said:
			
		

> Per cert noies, _pijo_ en català és_ fatxenda_, ho sabíeu? Pijo és una castellanada...



Ostres! fatxenda? ups, per mi un fatxenda és un "xulo".......  un "merda", que es diu...


----------



## Mei

Un fantasma, un notes?


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> Un fantasma, un notes?


 
no, jejeje, jo ho veig (bastant) diferent 
No canvio un fantasma-notes per un pijo  



			
				betulina said:
			
		

> Ostres! fatxenda? ups, per mi un fatxenda és un "xulo".......  un "merda", que es diu...


 
Mireu, això de _fatxenda_ ho he trobat aquí:
http://www.diccionarios.com/consultas.php


----------



## betulina

Mei said:
			
		

> Un fantasma, un notes?



Sí, coses així... però sí que és el que diu el diccionari bilingüe, sí...


----------



## betulina

Noies, estic molt confosa...  

El diccionari diu això, de fatxenda...:

_ pop_  *1 * _ f_  Presumpció, parenceria. _Gastar molta fatxenda._ 
 
 *2 * _1 _ _ adj_  i _m_  i _f_  Que procura aparentar riquesa o donar-se importància amb la seva actitud, les seves paraules, etc. _És un fatxenda, aquell!_ 


Què en dieu? Potser hi ha pijos que sí que són fatxendes...


----------



## Laia

No, si al final resultarà que aquesta paraula (pijo) no té traducció... jajaja

En fi, jo us he informat del que he trobat. No sé res més.


----------



## Mei

betulina said:
			
		

> Noies, estic molt confosa...
> 
> El diccionari diu això, de fatxenda...:
> 
> _pop_ *1 *_f_ Presumpció, parenceria. _Gastar molta fatxenda._
> 
> *2 *_1 __adj_ i _m_ i _f_ Que procura aparentar riquesa o donar-se importància amb la seva actitud, les seves paraules, etc. _És un fatxenda, aquell!_
> 
> 
> Què en dieu? Potser hi ha pijos que sí que són fatxendes...


 
Bé primer necessitem la definició de pijo:

*pijo**, ja**.*(De or. inc.).*1.* adj. despect. coloq. Dicho de una persona: Que en su vestuario, modales, lenguaje, etc., manifiesta gustos propios de una clase social acomodada. http://forum.wordreference.com/U. t. c. s.



Segons això un fatxenda es un "quiero y no puedo", el "pijo" no només farda de calés (no tots és clar) sinó que a més els té, i el fatxenda doncs, no.

Què me'n dieu?


----------



## betulina

Mei said:
			
		

> Bé primer necessitem la definició de pijo:
> 
> *pijo**, ja**.*(De or. inc.).*1.* adj. despect. coloq. Dicho de una persona: Que en su vestuario, modales, lenguaje, etc., manifiesta gustos propios de una clase social acomodada. U. t. c. s.
> 
> 
> 
> Segons això un fatxenda es un "quiero y no puedo", el "pijo" no només farda de calés (no tots és clar) sinó que a més els té, i el fatxenda doncs, no.
> 
> Què me'n dieu?



Sí, hi estic d'acord, Mei. Així doncs... com diu la Laia, no té traducció, _pijo_, potser... o almenys absolutament directa.  què hi farem...


----------



## Samaruc

Almenys a València es diu "pera" o "pereta" amb el sentit de "pijo": Allò és un local de peretes (un local "pijo"), Aquell és un pera (un "pijo").


----------



## Laia

Samaruc said:
			
		

> Almenys a València es diu "pera" o "pereta" amb el sentit de "pijo": Allò és un local de peretes (un local "pijo"), Aquell és un pera (un "pijo").


 
Interessant... jeje


----------



## betulina

Samaruc said:
			
		

> Almenys a València es diu "pera" o "pereta" amb el sentit de "pijo": Allò és un local de peretes (un local "pijo"), Aquell és un pera (un "pijo").



 quina gràcia! Potser sí que n'hi ha una traducció, al cap i a la fi! Però no m'acabo d'atrevir a fer-ho servir...


----------



## Mei

Ah, jo si que la faré servir, jeje gràcies Samaruc!

Mei


----------



## Rintoul

Laia said:


> En aquest thread, m'he fet "el lío padre" i em sembla que ja no entenc res.
> Podrieu dir-me quina és la diferència entre parlar xava i parlar pijo?
> 
> *xava*
> 
> [variant de _xaval_]
> 
> *1 *_adj_ i _m_ LING Dit del parlar propi d'alguns sectors de Barcelona amb una clara influència del castellà, caracteritzat per una eliminació de les consonants sonores i de les vocals obertes i neutres.
> 
> *2 *_adj_ i _m_ i _f_ Dit de la persona que parla xava.
> 
> 
> Quan he vist la definició del diccionari he flipat, perquè això de l'eliminació de les consonants sonores i de les vocals obertes em sembla més de pijo que no pas de xava.



Sempre havia entès per _xava_ (diria que ja no s'empra gaire aquesta paraula) el català (amb indubtables influències fonètiques i lèxiques del castellà) parlat per persones de certs barris modestos de Barcelona.

Vull dir que un xava i un pijo difícilment coincideixen geogràficament i socialment.


----------

